# 11/16/2013: HBO Championship Boxing: Edwin Rodriguez vs. Andre Ward



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andre Ward vs. Edwin Rodriguez, only fight on the card tonight I believe.
The fight is sketchy though, hearing that Ward said rules dictate that Edwin lose 45% of his purse since he did not weigh-in 2 hours after the weigh-in time and Ward has said unless he gets the difference from the weign-in he will not fight tonight.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

love it when we get to go straight to the main event..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ward-on-brawling-ive-trained-master--71764



> Andre Ward, the reigning super middleweight world champion, will face Edwin Rodriguez in a non-title affair Saturday night in Ontario, Calif. At 26-0 with 14 knockouts, the Oakland, Calif., native has risen to the second spot in the pound-for-pound rankings with his ability to dominate opponents and render them unable to perform at their best.
> However, Ward acknowledged that the sport has evolved in recent years to where he feels his particular skill set might not be appreciated.
> "I know boxing is in an era right now where if there's not blood and guts, it's not exciting -- quote on quote, exciting," Ward told BoxingScene.com/CSNBayArea.com. "But this is a sport where I've been prepared and trained to be a master, and to take away my opponent's strengths and exploit their weaknesses, then getting home to my wife and kids. That's what it boils down to."
> Ward has been criticized for a style that is effective but might not cater to the type of fight fan enamored with slugfests. But he probably doesn't get enough credit for displaying true grit against Carl Froch in 2011 when he outdueled the Englishman with a broken hand for the second half of the fight. Ward also stood toe-to-toe with Chad Dawson last year and cut the descending light heavyweight champion down to size.
> ...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ward-rodriguez-rules-issue-places-fight-jeopardy--71750


> By Rick Reeno
> BoxingScene.com has obtained a letter that was issued to the World Boxing Association. The letter was sent by Josh Dubin, the attorney for WBA super middleweight champion Andre Ward. A serious issue has come up with respect to the penalty being paid by Ward's opponent, Edwin Rodriguez.
> Rodriguez (24-0, 16KOs) was set to challenge Ward (26-0, 14KOs) for the WBA super middleweight championship. However, he was unable to make the super middleweight limit of 168-pounds at Friday's weigh-in. Rodriguez came in at two-pounds over, at 170-pounds, while Ward easily made weight at 167.8-pounds.
> The fight takes place later tonight at the Citizens Business Bank Arena in Ontario. It was said yesterday that Rodriguez would have to fork over 20% of his purse [a cut of $200,000 dollars] and he would have to take part in a secondary weigh-in on Saturday morning - where he would be allowed to weigh a max of 180-pounds [which he made at 179.8].
> ...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Checking in for the fight. Someone hit me with a @mention when Ward is about to fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward is going to fight already ?? In how many minutes ? Any idea ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Ward is going to fight already ?? In how many minutes ? Any idea ?


1hr 30 minutes away Vic, no time soon.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 1hr 30 minutes away Vic, no time soon.


Oh, damn, I thought it was about to start, thanks, I´ll keep a eye on the thread.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sadly, I'm ordeirng the GSP fight 
@godsavethequeen the RBR is starting!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Sadly, I'm ordeirng the GSP fight


:bart

I´m watching the card too actually :yep, it is on for "free" though (by "free" I mean regular cable but not PPV)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> :bart
> 
> I´m watching the card too actually :yep, it is on for "free" though (by "free" I mean regular cable but not PPV)


Damn I forgot you guys get everything free over there. Lucky bastards. 65 bucks here :suicide


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sadly, I'm ordeirng the GSP fight
> 
> @*godsavethequeen* the RBR is starting!


Cool. You think Rodriguez stands any sort of chance? even with his extra weight lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Cool. You think Rodriguez stands any sort of chance? even with his extra weight lol


I've no idea about this fight. Of course I'm picking Ward to win, just wondering how the layoff will affect him.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn I forgot you guys get everything free over there. Lucky bastards. 65 bucks here :suicide


Free on BT sports in the UK too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Free on BT sports in the UK too.


It should be in reality since it's like fuck o' clock over there.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It should be in reality since it's like fuck o' clock over there.


LOL if that was the case for boxing too


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> LOL if that was the case for boxing too


Oh come on your ppvs are like 15 quid :yep

I remember shelling out 30 bucks for Maskaev/Johnson in Canada :lol: :lol:


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh come on your ppvs are like 15 quid :yep
> 
> I remember shelling out 30 bucks for Maskaev/Johnson in Canada :lol: :lol:


Yeah But still lmao.. like you said FUCK O'clock 
Enjoy your GSP :cheers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Yeah But still lmao.. like you said FUCK O'clock
> Enjoy your GSP :cheers


Cheers lad go GSP!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Alabama are you gonna do the Froch-Groves-Joshua card next week?

Also what do you think about Virgil Hunter? I think he got that rapist vibe. What about you?
Also are you Black? 

Thanks for the RBR. I hope Virgil do something memorable.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 1hr 30 minutes away Vic, no time soon.


Basically 1 hour away now :s fuck that shit I'll watch it first thing in the morning on Simbros


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Man I'm so FUCKING PUMPED FOR THIS FIGHT... 
Man I hope something funny happens.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hey Alabama are you gonna do the Froch-Groves-Joshua card next week?
> 
> *Also what do you think about Virgil Hunter? I think he got that rapist vibe. What about you?
> Also are you Black? *
> ...


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Man I'm so FUCKING PUMPED FOR THIS FIGHT...
> Man I hope something funny happens.


DO you consider Ward black?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> DO you consider Ward black?


Honestly? Yes. But he's not good looking.
To me that matters a lot because why are we watching a bunch of ugly ass fools fight? If I wanted to watch ugly people fight.. I'll go to Poland.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Been watching the UFC undercard, but time for boxing. Go Rodriguez!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also @turbotime

Freedom HATES Ward.. You know 'Freedom'.... that poster from NSB? He HATES WARD with a passion. He HATES HIM.. Like KILL HATE.
He wants him to DIE.

Freedom is also a Klitschko nut hugger. Every Ward win takes another 6 months off his *** life.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Honestly? Yes. But he's not good looking.
> To me that matters a lot because why are we watching a bunch of ugly ass fools fight? If I wanted to watch ugly people fight.. I'll go to Poland.


I agree. Oscar vs Quartey is a fight for sore eyes :smoke


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also @turbotime
> 
> Freedom HATES Ward.. You know 'Freedom'.... that poster from NSB? He HATES WARD with a passion. He HATES HIM.. Like KILL HATE.
> He wants him to DIE.
> ...


:rofl Freedom posts here I believe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ray Leonard with the Robinson shirt and Croat hat? :lol: What


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Awesome picture


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is a pompous ass. So full f himself. Would love to see him knocked out. I don't even like Rodriguez. Just want to see Ward lose so that he'll stop talking about how great he is.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ward is a pompous ass. So full f himself. Would love to see him knocked out. I don't even like Rodriguez. Just want to see Ward lose so that he'll stop talking about how great he is.


I think his cockiness is justified because right now nobody will beat him unless he moves up and fights Stevenson.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

20/1 on ward in the 12th


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ward is a pompous ass. So full f himself. Would love to see him knocked out. I don't even like Rodriguez. Just want to see Ward lose so that he'll stop talking about how great he is.


Virgil needs to teach Ward some manners.
Virgil looks like a BDSM dude.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

stuck a couple of quid on ward in the 12th, this mofo better be out to send a statement


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think his cockiness is justified because right now nobody will beat him unless he moves up and fights Stevenson.


Ward fucked up not moving up to fight Dawson.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I think his cockiness is justified because right now nobody will beat him unless he moves up and fights Stevenson.


I don't like that when he commentates, hbe always manages to make things about himself. He's a great fighter, but not a great commentator.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ward fucked up not moving up to fight Dawson.


Would have raped dawson either way to be fair.



Sister Sledge said:


> I don't like that when he commentates, hbe always manages to make things about himself. He's a great fighter, but not a great commentator.


I'd agree with that. He never has anything interesting or worthwhile to say, but the HBO team as a whole is garbage to me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Virgil needs to teach Ward some manners.
> Virgil looks like a BDSM dude.


I don't think Virgil can. Ward got that hood cockiness in him. He'll have to get it knocked out of him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ward fucked up not moving up to fight Dawson.


Wouldn´t make any difference tbh....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Would have raped dawson either way to be fair.


Check my posts I was telling IB every chance I could that Ward was going to own that ass. But still it would have helped so much more Ward would be the lineal champ in 2 divisions.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward isa nice guy, don´t know what you guys are talking about.....


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

ward>>>>>>>


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> Ward isa nice guy, don´t know what you guys are talking about.....


Nice guy or not, he is full of himself. He's always talking about himself when he's commentating.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Check my posts I was telling IB every chance I could that Ward was going to own that ass. But still it would have helped so much more Ward would be the lineal champ in 2 divisions.


If he moves up you think he could beat Stevenson & Kovalev?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Check my posts I was telling IB every chance I could that Ward was going to own that ass. But still it would have helped so much more Ward would be the lineal champ in 2 divisions.


He'll technically have a claim to being the lineal champ should he win tonight.

E-Rod beat Grachev who beat Erdei who beat Gonzalez who beat DM, and E-Rod weighs over 168 which technically makes this a light heavyweight fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Check my posts I was telling IB every chance I could that Ward was going to own that ass. But still it would have helped so much more Ward would be the lineal champ in 2 divisions.


He SHOULD be two division champion regardless since the fight was contested UNDER the LHW limit


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't think Virgil can. Ward got that hood cockiness in him. He'll have to get it knocked out of him.


What if Virgil sticks his Penis into Ward's mouth? Do you think that will shut him up?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He'll technically have a claim to being the lineal champ should he win tonight.
> 
> E-Rod beat Grachev who beat Erdei who beat Gonzalez who beat DM, and E-Rod weighs over 168 which technically makes this a light heavyweight fight.


This might be the tightest grasping I've ever seen. Very well done.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This might be the tightest grasping I've ever seen. Very well done.


Not really a grasp, TBH. That is the true lineage.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Nice guy or not, he is full of himself. He's always talking about himself when he's commentating.


I think Hopkins does the same and gets no hate (I like Hopkins btw), why the hate on Ward when he is more humble than most out there? :conf

Maybe "hate" is not the right word, Sledge....but you said that you hope he gets stopped or something, so I thought it was a good word to use....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If he moves up you think he could beat Stevenson & Kovalev?


I think Pascal would give both hell even. I think Ward beats both, as much as i like Kov and Stevenson


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Not really a grasp, TBH. That is the true lineage.


Like I said, very, very tight.

Award him lineage if you like.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> He SHOULD be two division champion regardless since the fight was contested UNDER the LHW limit


He is as far as I'm concerned. Ward is the undisputed 168 and lineal 175 champ in my opinion


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> I think Hopkins does the same and gets no hate (I like Hopkins btw), why the hate on Ward when he is more humble than most out there? :conf
> 
> Maybe "hate" is not the right word, Sledge....but you said that you hope he gets stopped or something, so I thought it was a good word to use....


Hopkins has been all ver the world getting titles. Where has Wad been? I give Ward credit for his accmplishment so far, but he still needs to show nore. Plus, he needs to shut the fuck up and talk about the fighters who are fignting and say something insightful.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Hopkins has been all ver the world getting titles. Where has Wad been? I give Ward credit for his accmplishment so far, but he still needs to show nore. Plus, he needs to shut the fuck up and talk about the fighters who are fignting and say something insightful.


Okay, Ward might not be a good commentator then...but you were acting like if Ward was some type of arrogant guy that I don´t think he is.....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If he moves up you think he could beat Stevenson & Kovalev?


Ward would absolutely school both. The difference between super middle and light heavy is the smallest in boxing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is as far as I'm concerned. Ward is the undisputed 168 and lineal 175 champ in my opinion


He is not the 175 lb. Lineal Champ. The fiight was not for Chad's belt. He has to fight Stevenson for the belt. Stevenson is the REAL lineal champ.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Who's more Irish.
Andre Ward or Mike Perez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He is not the 175 lb. Lineal Champ. The fiight was not for Chad's belt. He has to fight Stevenson for the belt. Stevenson is the REAL lineal champ.


No he isn't, Andre beat Dawson before he lost to Stevenson.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> Okay, Ward might not be a good commentator then...but you were acting like if Ward was some type of arrogant guy that I don´t think he is.....


Opinions are like assholes, dude. Everybody has one and they all stink.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No he isn't, Andre beat Dawson before he lost to Stevenson.


At 168, not 175.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> At 168, not 175.


Doesn't matter 168 is below the 175 max weight. as far as I"m concerned ward is 168 champ and 175 champ


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

How long until the fight?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Ward is getting KO'd tonight, or beaten, at least. You heard it here first.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doesn't matter 168 is below the 175 max weight. as far as I"m concerned ward is 168 champ and 175 champ


Exactly.

Shit, Ray Leonard was able to win WBC LHW title despite weighing in at 164 and his opponent weighing 167


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Ward is getting KO'd tonight, or beaten, at least. You heard it here first.


Okay......................


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Ward is getting KO'd tonight, or beaten, at least. You heard it here first.


Abraham is a straight up retard. You've probably heard it many times before.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Ward is getting KO'd tonight, or beaten, at least. You heard it here first.


Bold prediction.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Edwin I feel for him, nice family, but his dumb ass lost 45% of his purse because of his stupidity


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Im ready


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Edwin got worked by that dude who worked at home depot and didn't even have a good mouthpiece, dude also was getting tagged on ESPN by Pryor Jr and Don George


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is as far as I'm concerned. Ward is the undisputed 168 and lineal 175 champ in my opinion


Whoa there!
You were shouting the other week that I had no right to suggest Ward should go up and he should most definitely stay at 168,so how can he be the lineal champ at 175? (Even though I think he would be)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SOB got this.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this fight East Coast? It feels early for GMT.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Okay......................





Dealt_with said:


> Abraham is a straight up retard. You've probably heard it many times before.





Mexi-Box said:


> Bold prediction.


Just watch, guys. Just watch. :smile


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Edwin runs out lunging. Misses a right eats a left from Ward and Ward ties him up. Edwin goes on the inside Ward walking Edwin back and tying him up on the inside. Edwin walks Dre to the ropes. Ward in the middle of the ringt ties up Ediwin and lands two lefts to the body and they tie up. Nice right to body of Ward and Ward simply calmly utjabbing him and smother him in the inside. nice left on th inside from Ward, they break.. Ward Llands hard rigth and left to body of Edwin. Ward measuring the jab and keeping range. Slapping right from Edwin. Nice left on the inside from Ward. Ward pressing and uusing the jab. Nice jab from Ward. Nice jab from Ward. Missed right from edsin. Ward lands two nice lefts on the inside and they break. Nice jab left hook from Ward and Ward walks out and that is round.

10 - 9 Ward


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Not a bad start for E-Rod, but the clinches are constant.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well this looks like it will be even uglier fight than I thought.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That jab from Ward was superb.From the hip as well.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Abraham is a straight up retard. You've probably heard it many times before.


Says the guy who thinks 1-0 Lomachenko can beat any of the great featherweights in their primes. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward is so shit to watch. Wish he didn't duck Bute like that.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful display of wrestling and clinching so far from both men.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward looking in the mood to punish.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

What are those spots all over Ed's back?


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward always has some cool boxing trunks


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well this looks like it will be even uglier fight than I thought.


Andrain holdin like crazy :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Ward in the midddle of the ring jabbing to the body. Ward lands nice counter right after blocking Edwin's work.. Nice jb from Ward and Ward smothers Edwin. Edwin swining for the fences and missing. Nice right and left to the body of Edwin.. Ncie jab from Ward. NIce rith to the body of Edwin. Ward landds double left on the inside. Edwin headbutting now and is warned. Andre jabbging and Edwin hangs on and eats a left hook. Nice right uppercut on the inside. Nce jab from Ward. Big right hnad counter from Ward. ward ties him up. Nice jab from Ward. Missed right from Edwin. Nice jab to the body of Edwin. Edwin rides to the ropes. Ward slips Edwin's work. Hard right to the body and left hook to hte head of Edwin.

10 - 9 Ward
20 - 18 Ward


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

2-0 Rodriguez.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rodriguez is gash and as dirty as I've seen. Clinching, head butting, hitting behind the head etc.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

God where the fuck did they find Rodriguez. I don't think a Prime BHOP-Ward fight would be this ugly.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome to see and hear Mike on this telecast.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:-( Ugly ass fight. Damn, they thought it was going to be an MMA fight. too much holding and clinching.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> 2-0 Rodriguez.


:rofl


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

That jab by the champ is lookin right tho


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I said the other week a few times that I thought it was strange he was fighting in Canada and no one said anything.
Only found out on Thursday it was in Cali.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward is gonna stop Rodriguez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ward needs to stop clinching. He's landing at will.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Rodriguez

Ward round 3.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Edwin in the middle of the ring pawing a jab but not landing. Nice triple jab from Ward, nice jab to the body of Edwin. Nice left hook from Ward. Nice stiff jab from Ward. and he smothers Edwin. Ncie right from Ward on the inside. Ncie left hook from Ward and they tie up. Nice left from Edwin on Ed. Nice double jab and a rigth on the inside from Andre. Nice lead rigth from Edwin. Nice Andre jab again. H hard jab and left hook from Ward.. Hard rigth and left to body of Edwin under a jab and they tie up. Hard right aleft to body of Edwin. Nice right on the inside, double left on the inside. Nice right uppercut and Andrew steps back. Nice jab from Ward and he is circling now. Nice jab to the body and right left hooks to the head. Nice left again from Ward, nice right to the body of Edwin. Stiff jab from Ward.

10 - 9 Ward
30 - 27 Ward

--

Mike Tyson leaves the broadcast after excellently breaking down the fight.
We need mike on the announcing team


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Strong 3rd round.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SOG schooling this boy


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Dirty fight. Damn.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fun fight. SOB has mad skills.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf :lol: :rofl


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:

brave but honest ref.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well shit..


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

This ref is pissed off. Jesus.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol damn


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf!!!! hahahahaha ref going bonkers


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

2 points is a bit much.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol refs an ass!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rodriguez gonna end up owing money!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Go sit down you old fuck.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

The refs annoying.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

2-2

Ward round 4.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Ward in the middle jabbing, misses a right , nice right from Edwin on the inside. Nice right to th bhe boy and left upstairs from Ward, Edwin gets mad and starts hitting after the break. The ref halts the bout and got hit.

Ref got hit warns Edwin that he is starting shit and he hit them, ref tells ward he is 

Ref takes 2pts from both fighters

Ref wants to fine both fighters as well.

Ref recommends fines and says he will DQ the fighters if it continues.

--
Fight back on, Ward jabbing Edwin. Ward lands hard jab right and lands a double left on the inside and Edwin lands a nice right to the body. Ref warns Edwin for rabbit punching. Ward Jabs and holds. Nice jab and left hook from Ward. Edwin is hugging on the inside. Huge jab from Ward. Nice left from Ewin. Hard right from Ward and nice left to the body of Edwin. Hard right left tot hte body. Nice right rfom Ward. Ward mauling Edwin on the inside. Ward lands a jab right.. Nice left and right to body of Edwin. Ward lands stiff jab again and another right left. Edwin cheesing in the Corner, Ward backs away circlcles Edwin and lands a right.

10 - 9 Ward (-2pt each)
8 - 7 
38 - 34 Ward


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

The ref is just mad that he got hit. What a fucking douche.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SOB putting on a clinic.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Rodriguez gonna end up owing money!


:deal :lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

so what the fuck just happened there inr egards to deductions.....2pts each? whats the fucking point? refs mad cause he got hit hahahahaha


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The ref is a major fucking retard. This guy needs to be raped in his old asshole by Prime Mike Tyson and Prime Lennox Lewis in a three way.
Stupid ******.
On a side note if Wladimir had this ref judging his fights.. he woulda been kayoed.

God I hope something exciting happens.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

wards a fucking genius, he can handle any style. i dont even like him but he's legit #2 p4p


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> SOB putting on a clinic.


Sadly,it's a sleep depravation clinic.
I'm tempted to go to bed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Nice left from Ward. Ward is out pressing. Nice left from Ward. Hard right to body o f Edwin. Lead right from Ward. Nice double right to body of Edwin. Ward jabbing, Ward lands left hook right and they tie up. Nice jab from Ward. Nice triple right to the body o Edwin on the inside. Hard right to the body left to the head of Edwin. Edwin is hanging on inside now. Hard triple jab from Ward, nice rith to the body from Edwin, Edwin holds tand is broken. Ncie double left from Ward Ward is ja jabbing and moving now. Another lef from Ward. Ward is pressing and Edwin is warned for holding and hitting. Ward jabbgin and steps in with a hard hard jab. Nice left from Edwin. Nice right from Edwin. Ward still jabbing up and down, nice left hook from Ward. Nice jab from Edwin, nice lef from Ward. Big left and right hands to the body of Ward at the end of the round they pose at each other.

10 - 9 Ward
48 - 43 Ward


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward can shoot that lead right like May. Only he gets hit sometimes afterwards


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Schooling by Ward so far.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Close 5th round, I will give it to Ward but will not complain if someone gives it to E-Rod.

3-2 Ward.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Andre Ward, putting boxing fans to sleep since 2004.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rodriguez seems to have genuine disdain for ward. he fought back in that round but still lost

48-43 Ward with those stupid 2 points off each hahaha


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats HBO team sayin?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dougie Fischer sucks ass as a commentator.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

edwin rodriquez is very aggressive - i like it. 

p.s. whoever gets to go home with that ring girl is a lucky fucker.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd love to see Ward-Stevenson.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ward can shoot that lead right like May. Only he gets hit sometimes afterwards


He goes a bit too low after throwing it.Bit like Broner.
I'm just seeing another nail in the chances of Ward having much negotiating power again.I thought he was gonna give a masterclass tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
Edwin comes out eats a left hook left from Ward. Nice right left from Ward. Another right left from Ward. Ward is pressing Edwin. Stiff jab from Ward Triple jab from Ward. Edwin misses a right and left. Nice right left land in the combo from Ward. Ward presssing Edwin lands a nice jb and Edwin hold and they ar broken. Edwin mi wiisses a jab, nice right and left to body of Edwin. Ward is stalking, misses counter right from Edwin. Nice right to the body from Edwin. Misses lead right from Edwin. Stiff jab again from Ward. Hard rigth hand f from Ward. Another right to the body from Ward. Ward flurrying Edwin now. Ward back to pressing behind the jab. Hard lead right from Ward Ward jabbing hard on Wedwin. nice coutner right from Edwin. Nice left from Ward. hard right and left from Ward. That is round.

10 - 9 Ward
58 - 52 Ward


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Great work and adjustments by Ward.

The ref and Wards fist pretty much slowed down Edwin's rough housing.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Ward.

Ward winning on activity and accuracy.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ward is beating the shit out of this guy.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

whats wrong with the refs decisions. he said break then ward hit low and threw a shot over the top when they where breaking then rodriguez started to fly back ad caught the ref then started barging.

fuck em. 

they both did bad while not listening to simple well regulated instructions.both knew they fucked up. notice how neither complained about it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Ward and Edwin meet in the middle, Edwin trying to press. Ward jab to the body . Edwin jabbing Ward taking steps back. Nice left hook from Ward . Nice left from Ward on the inside. Hard lead right left from Ward on the inside and they get tied up. Ward out jabbing the body now. Nice right to the body on the inside. Nice double left to the body of Edwin on the inside. Ward lands stiff jab again. Nice ward right on the inside and edwin gets mad. nice jab to the body of Edwin. Nice rith to bod yof Ward. Edwin smothering Edwin on the inside and they break. Ward playing with Edwin. Ward lands nice right hand left hook and rolls a Edwin right. Ward jabbgin and blacks Edwin. Hard right to the body of Edwin and nic left from Ward around the guard of Edwin. Ward lands big left to teh body of Edwin, the ref warns. Ward presses and that is round.

10 - 9 Ward
68 - 61 Ward


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

what a tecnician


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

5-2 Ward.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

So what was this guys plan? Come in fat and hope to bully Ward? 

I hate shitheads like that. So many dumb asses do that type of shit thinking it actually matters. Thats why guys like Ward and Mayweather win, mfers got the wrong idea coming in to the ring from the very beginning.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

link in my inbox, please


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sadly,it's a sleep depravation clinic.
> I'm tempted to go to bed.


It's amazing that HBO has turned down better fights than this, yet they put this mismatch on without a good undercard fight. SOB is a great fighter, but he doesn't sell tickets. I'm watching UFC at the same time because it's more exciting than this.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

fugly fight


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> So what was this guys plan? Come in fat and hope to bully Ward?
> 
> I hate shitheads like that. So many dumb asses do that type of shit thinking it actually matters. Thats why guys like Ward and Mayweather win, mfers got the wrong idea coming in to the ring from the very beginning.


I think get DQ'd, if he is lucky a Hail Mary punch. I think he knows a regular boxing match he had no chance.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

wards jab is so fucking nasty!! such a power jab


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He goes a bit too low after throwing it.Bit like Broner.
> I'm just seeing another nail in the chances of Ward having much negotiating power again.I thought he was gonna give a masterclass tonight.


Come on man, I understand you're a big Froch fan but give credit where it's due. Ward is putting on a masterclass against a cruiserweight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Edwin pressing now, eats a left from Ward. Nice left and straight right from Ward. Nice stiff jab from Ward. Edwin pressing Ward taking steps back Nice left hook from Ward and he circles out, jab right left from Ward. Nice jab to the bod y lead right from Ward. Lead right left and rigths to the body of Edwin and they get tied up. Edwin pressing eats a jab. Nice jab from Ward . Ward ja lands lead right nice rights to the body of Edwin and they break. Hard lead right double left from Ward. Edwin pressing gets tied up by Ward and the ref breaks. Ward jabs and nice jab to the body and the head of Edwin. Nice jab to the body of Edwin. Double jab from Ward. Nice jab from Edwin. Hard jab from Ward. Hard right to the body. Ward is lands nice right and lefts to the body of Edwin and the round is over.

10 - 9 Ward
78 - 70 Ward


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

That jab is humiliating Rodriguez.

6-2 Ward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is an ESPN-level fight. HBO should be ashamed of themselves fr putting this fight on TV.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's amazing that HBO has turned down better fights than this, yet they put this mismatch on without a good undercard fight. SOB is a great fighter, but he doesn't sell tickets. I'm watching UFC at the same time because it's more exciting than this.


Has the main event started yet? GSP vs Henderson?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward needs to move up. There are no more challenges for him at 168. I'd love to see him fight Stevenson.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Will the sky sports commentators shut the fuck up about the deduction, literally they've talked in depth about it in every round.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

7-2 Ward.

Rodriguez not even throwing anymore.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Edwin in the ring moving on Ward and Ward lands a left hook right hand an circles out. Edwin lands a nice jab Ward lands a nice right and left ot hebody. Ward jabbing the body, nice jab right to the body of Edwin.. Stiff jab from Ward, nice right uppercut off of it. Ward jabbing and pushing Edwin back. right to the body and left upstairs ffrom Ward. Nice right ot hte obdy and left upstaris from Ward. Hard left hook from Ward. Double rights to the body on the inside. Nice huge left hook from Ward off a 1-2. Ward jabbbing up and down. Ward walking donw landsa nice right from Ward. Nice lead right left from WArd. Ward jabbing Edwin to the body another jab to the body. Edwin following Ward now . Hard left from Ward . Hard right from Ward. double jab from Edwin. Ward gets tied up by Edwin. Ward lands another stiff jab Another stiff jab from Ward.

10 - 9 Ward
88 - 79 Ward


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> Has the main event started yet? GSP vs Henderson?


No. Robbie Lawler vs Rory MacDonald coming up next.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Brits still mad that Ward thoroughly outclassed Captain Britain Carl Froch..

Ward is all class. Consummate professional.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonder what Kelly Pavlik is doing?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

rodriguez taking a lot of punishment. dudes got a chin.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ward is going to knock this guy out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

They meet in the middle Ewin pressing Ward lands a jab and edwin gets tied up. Nice right to the body and left upstairs. Nice jab from Ward to the b body. Missed right from Edwin. Hard right and lefts to the obdy of Edwin. Ward jabbing upsairs. Double jab up stairs. EDwin eats hard rights and lefts to the body of Edwin and they tie up. Nice right to the body of Edwin. Double left to the head and a right to the body of Edwin. Andre is jabbing up and down. Nice left hook from Ward. Double jab from Ward. nice jab from Ward Edwin presses and Ward ties him up walks him back . Double jab from Ward Ward lands n nice jab. Dobule left, BIG LEFT HOOK catches Edwin hard. Hard right to the body and left from Ward. Right uppercut on the sinde. Edwin holding on hard. Lead right from Ward. Hard right and lefts to the body oof Edwin. Hard left and rights to the head of Edwin. Ward is bullying him now.

10 - 9 Ward
98 - 88 Ward


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Wonder what Kelly Pavlik is doing?


You know what he's doing: Drinking.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Come on man, I understand you're a big Froch fan but give credit where it's due. Ward is putting on a masterclass against a cruiserweight.


This.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoever says ward has been boring this fight don't know shit about the sport. Should sign the fuck out and never come back again. What a clinic so far from andre.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

8-2 Ward.

Rodriguez is now annoying to watch. He isn't even throwing and he is looking for one punch. He is so slow, I think he's really tired.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rodriguez has a lot of heart, he just isn't good enough, props to him for continuing to try and fighting to survive.

ward is incredible, absolute masterclass here, legit #2 p4p


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Edwin pressing now Ward circling . Hard jab and a flurry from Ward, nothing lands. Ward keeping distance with the jab. Nice right left from Ward. Hard right and left to the body of Ward and Ward is ting up. Nice right to the body of Ward, Edwin is pressing hard now.. Ward misses a left hook. Ward jabs to the bdoy. Nice left from Ward on the insid. Stiff jab rigth and left to body of Edwin. Stiff ab from Ward and they tie up. Jab right from WArd. Nice left from WArd on the inside slipping . Nice lead right and l left to the head of Edwin. nice jab to the body of Edwin. left hook on the inside from Andre. Edwin mauling in eats a left uppercut. Andre smothering Edwin now. Nice right from Ward. Nice right left from Ward. They trade jabs.

10 - 9 Ward
108 - 97 Ward


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

8-3 Ward.

Better round for E-Rod. Ward looked like he took a round off.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ward is sort of dirty. :lol: He's really dirty actually. Professionally 'effective' - I should say.


Virgil Hunter is giving that golden advice in the corner though.l Virgil tells Ward exactly what to do and what not to do and Ward goes out there and does it.
Hunter knows his shit.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rodrigeuz earned that headbutt and Ward definitely gave it to him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roudn 12

They meet in the middle Edwin is coming out mauling. Ward is smothering Edwin and ties him up. nice left from Ward and Ward is backign up edwin who is hanging on now. Ncie lead right from Ward. Ward pushing Edwin back. Nice right to the body of Edwin another righto to the body. Nice right hand left hook to head of Edwin. Ward jabbign and backign u p. Ward gets tied up . Huge lef from Ward, double left on the inside from Ward to Edwin. Edwin cries to the ref about a cut.

The ref rules a accidental headbutt causes a cut. 

ward is jabbing aand stepiing back as Edwin pesses. Edwin eats a hard left hook. Ward ties up Edwin. Edwin eats a stiff jab stalking. Another stiff jab from Ward and Edwin is tying up. Ward flurries agagain the guard of Edwin. Edwin walks into a stiff jab from Ward. WArd ties up edwin and walks him to the ropes. Edwin comes out to try to press and that is the bell.

10 - 9 Ward
118 - 106 Ward


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

9-3 Ward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Shit fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

masterful


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward put on a boxing masterclass


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

12-0 Ward. Dominant effort over a rugged fighter.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ugly and effective. The story of Ward's career.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight. Ward is so much more impressive than Floyd to me, he can fight and defend going forwards, he's rough and probably the most un-hittable fighter in the sport.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Still pegged at #2 .


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Shit fight.





bballchump11 said:


> masterful


:lol: :-( Such contrasting views.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Some guys have yet to come to terms with the fact that Ward beat the frack out of Froch with one hand


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Official scores


Jerry Cantu 117 - 107
Max Deluca 118 - 106
Steve Morrow 116 - 108

UD...Andre Ward

Steve Morrow needs to be fired


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta give Ward a pass to fight a soft touch after a long layoff. This didn't deserve to be a main eventh, though. I'd like to see him fight a god fighter next. Also, he needs to fight outside of California.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Ugly and effective. The story of Ward's career.


You have class standards though. Unreachable ones.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ward really showed how much better than Edwin he is. 

Ward is clearly a boxing master.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Ward is getting KO'd tonight, or beaten, at least. You heard it here first.


Good prediction, I think Rodriguez almost landed a punch at one point.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Edwin Rodriguez is never going to be a champ at 175, he was marginal at 168, don't see much for him to tell you the truth.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Andre the hood looks like shit.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

best jab in boxing hands down.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward looked good IMO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Some guys have yet to come to terms with the fact that Ward beat the frack out of Froch with one hand


:deal They're still hurting hard.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> best jab in boxing hands down.


No disagree. Wladimir is utterly glass and boring but he got the best jab in boxing.. not just the best in boxing.. but arguably top 25 ALL Time.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm glad Ward called out Edwin's bullshit. :lol: Rodriguez clearly came in with dirty tactics.

I like how he called him unprofessional and being an all around piece of shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gotta give Ward a pass to fight a soft touch after a long layoff. This didn't deserve to be a main eventh, though. I'd like to see him fight a god fighter next. Also, he needs to fight outside of California.


I don't know you as a poster. Let me guess, you're a Froch fan? :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

browsing said:


> :lol: :-( Such contrasting views.


It was a good fight for Andre, but Rodriguez is a bum. He's a fucking bum. I do like the ring generalship of Ward, though. He's very Slick and black. He's the second best slick, black fighter out there. I just don't like his personality.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Great fight. Ward is so much more impressive than Floyd to me, he can fight and defend going forwards, he's rough and probably the most un-hittable fighter in the sport.


I disagree. Ward is more active offensively. But PBF is more efficient defensively. Though I notice both backs up in a straight line when pressure is applied.
I had Ward ahead of PBF but with Ward's recent inactivity and PBF's win over Canelo, PBF is #1 .


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Great fight. Ward is so much more impressive than Floyd to me, he can fight and defend going forwards, he's rough and probably the most un-hittable fighter in the sport.


I would like to see performances like Mayweather-Hernandez, Mayweather-Corrales, Mayweather-Gatti, Mayweather-Hatton, from Ward.

Ward's performances are more on par with past prime Mayweather where he UD's and dominates everyone. But a prime Ward does not f-ck with a prime Mayweather in terms of performances. Pretty Boy Floyd was a beast. Smart, powerful, fast, accurate, elusive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward said he doesn't call people out, he isn't chasing anyone, folks have to call him out if they want some.

/boss talk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I would like to see performances like Mayweather-Hernandez, Mayweather-Corrales, Mayweather-Gatti, Mayweather-Hatton, from Ward.
> 
> Ward's performances are more on par with past prime Mayweather where he UD's and dominates everyone. But a prime Ward does not f-ck with a prime Mayweather in terms of performances. Pretty Boy Floyd was a beast. Smart, powerful, fast, accurate, elusive.


You can't compare them prime for prime because of the division, that said I think if you shrunk down Ward or blew up Floyd Ward would win because he has that Bhop mauling style that I think can trumph that philly shell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know you as a poster. Let me guess, you're a Froch fan? :lol:


I like Froch, but I am not hating on Ward because of it. I would just like t see him humbled. Not beat, but humbled.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ward said he doesn't call people out, he isn't chasing anyone, folks have to call him out if they want some.
> 
> /boss talk


:deal

Glad he's mentally strong enough to not get too caught up in the shenanigans.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Edwin Rodriguez is never going to be a champ at 175, he was marginal at 168, don't see much for him to tell you the truth.


So Ward beats him and he isn't going to be champion at 175?

You are basically lowering Ward's win over him. So don't start defending Ward's resume when dude's don't want to mention Rodriguez as a good win.

I thought it was a good win over a good "fighter". Every one knew coming in that Rodriguez is a fighter, and will fight, not box. He's as good a fighter as they come. He will have success landing on any one not named Ward. Don't erase fighters off the face of the Earth after only one defeat.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ffs is Lampley crying again?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> So Ward beats him and he isn't going to be champion at 175?
> 
> You are basically lowering Ward's win over him. So don't start defending Ward's resume when dude's don't want to mention Rodriguez as a good win.
> 
> I thought it was a good win over a good "fighter". Every one knew coming in that Rodriguez is a fighter, and will fight, not box. He's as good a fighter as they come. He will have success landing on any one not named Ward. Don't erase fighters off the face of the Earth after only one defeat.


Edwin is a tune up fight, nothing more and nothing less, so I don't know what you are crying about. 
Edwin is a win, he never proved that he was in the elite or even solid class with his opposition, he is a Espn club fighter and his next fight will probably be on ESPN because he isn't that dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> ffs is Lampley crying again?


The biggest water head in the biz. 
I can't think of anyone even comparable to him in terms of crying out of the blue.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Great fight you guys, nice RBR and I'll catch you all later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The biggest water head in the biz.
> I can't think of anyone even comparable to him in terms of crying out of the blue.


:lol: yeah man. I thought the guy had died, but he's just retiring. I think only Glen Beck cries more for nothing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> So Ward beats him and he isn't going to be champion at 175?
> 
> You are basically lowering Ward's win over him. So don't start defending Ward's resume when dude's don't want to mention Rodriguez as a good win.
> 
> I thought it was a good win over a good "fighter". Every one knew coming in that Rodriguez is a fighter, and will fight, not box. He's as good a fighter as they come. He will have success landing on any one not named Ward. Don't erase fighters off the face of the Earth after only one defeat.


Rodriquez is ESPN-level. He's not a great fighter by any stretch. At 175, he's just a contender or a gatekeeper. He gets eaten up by the best in the division.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You can't compare them prime for prime because of the division, that said I think if you shrunk down Ward or blew up Floyd Ward would win because he has that Bhop mauling style that I think can trumph that philly shell


The division doesn't matter. You can either punch or not. At 130-140 Floyd had KO power. Period.

He was the complete package, and he did it cleanly(no clinching, no headbutting) clean, crisp punching.

And no, I don't think Ward beats Mayweather if you shrunk him. There is already a shrunken version of Ward, but lesser skilled, his name is Carlos Molina.

The B-Hop mauling style could not even beat Chad Dawson, let alone Floyd Mayyweather Jr.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Ward has nowhere to go


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I disagree. Ward is more active offensively. But PBF is more efficient defensively. Though I notice both backs up in a straight line when pressure is applied.
> I had Ward ahead of PBF but with Ward's recent inactivity and PBF's win over Canelo, PBF is #1 [/URL] .


This is what I repeat over and over again. It's a lot easier to be better defensively/more efficient when you're doing it from the outside (Floyd, Rigondeaux). It's far more impressive to do it on the inside and from an aggressive position (Ward, Toney, Lomachenko, even GGG to a lesser extent). I have Floyd as p4p #1 but he is boring to watch compared to Ward imo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ffs is Lampley crying again?


What's that clown saying?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> So Ward beats him and he isn't going to be champion at 175?
> 
> You are basically lowering Ward's win over him. So don't start defending Ward's resume when dude's don't want to mention Rodriguez as a good win.
> 
> I thought it was a good win over a good "fighter". Every one knew coming in that Rodriguez is a fighter, and will fight, not box. He's as good a fighter as they come. He will have success landing on any one not named Ward. Don't erase fighters off the face of the Earth after only one defeat.


Here is the current top 10 at 175 according to Boxrec:
1. Bernard Hopkins
2. Adonis Stevenson
3. Sergey Kovalev
4. Tony Bellew
5. Chad Dawson
6. Jean Pascal
7. Andrzej Fonfara
8. Blake Caparello
9. Eleider Alvarez
10. Juergen Braehamer

Who do you see him beating out of this list?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I like Froch, but I am not hating on Ward because of it. I would just like t see him humbled. Not beat, but humbled.


He is humble. Confident and humble.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Edwin is a tune up fight, nothing more and nothing less, so I don't know what you are crying about.
> Edwin is a win, he never proved that he was in the elite or even solid class with his opposition, he is a Espn club fighter and his next fight will probably be on ESPN because he isn't that dude.


I'm not crying about anything. Rodriguez is a good fighter, he easily destroyed Grachev, who almost beat Bute, TKO'ed Syllakh, and retired Erdei.

Say what you want but at 175 all I see is defenseless power punchers who Rodriguez will not have a hard time catching.

Whatever, i'm a Ward fan, he's second best after Floyd. I'm just saying boxing are very fickle, they base a fighter's entire career off of one fight, or a few fights when the fighter was green. It's stupid, but like I said, whatever. 175 is not that special, you got Hopkins and that's it. A bunch of power punchers up there that will not be hard to land on.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I like Froch, but I am not hating on Ward because of it. I would just like t see him humbled. Not beat, but humbled.


are you kidding me? Ward is one of the most humble fighters out there.

but honestly I know the real reason you think he needs to be humbled, and to that I say


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> The division doesn't matter. You can either punch or not. At 130-140 Floyd had KO power. Period.
> 
> He was the complete package, and he did it cleanly(no clinching, no headbutting) clean, crisp punching.
> 
> ...


quite the head scratching statement.

For one, Ward & Hopkins styles aren't all that similar.

For shits and giggles, I'll say that they are so you can make your point.

Oh yeah, Ward beat Dawson...

Either you're drunk or you're about as sharp as a sack of wet mice.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He is humble. Confident and humble.


Like I said, most of my annyance with him is his commentating style. He toots his own horn to much. Great fighter, though. He's not active enough, though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Like I said, most of my annyance with him is his commentating style. He toots his own horn to much. Great fighter, though. He's not active enough, though.


Because of the injuries only...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> are you kidding me? Ward is one of the most humble fighters out there.
> 
> but honestly I know the real reason you think he needs to be humbled, and to that I say


What's the real reason? :lol:


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Here is the current top 10 at 175 according to Boxrec:
> 1. Bernard Hopkins
> 2. Adonis Stevenson
> 3. Sergey Kovalev
> ...


I'm not sure if this is a serious question.

Rodriguez beats Bellew and numbers 7-10 so 5 out of the top 10.

Stevenson, Kovalev, Dawson, Pascal would all be great fights. Neither of these guys are defensive geniuses who will dodge Rodriguez's punches all night.

Hopkins beats him for sure.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> What's the real reason? :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well this is the rest of the division Andre hasn't whooped on (rankings according to Boxrec)
2. Robert Stieglitz
3. Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. 
6. George Groves
7. Thomas Oosthuizen
9. James DeGale
11. Brandon Gonzales
12. Ryota Murata

And absolutely nobody on this list gives Andre Ward a lick of trouble.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He toots his own horn to much.


And yet you're a fan of Froch? :huh
Ward has always backed up anything he's said, Froch has a long history of talking about what he could do.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> quite the head scratching statement.
> 
> For one, Ward & Hopkins styles aren't all that similar.
> 
> ...


I never said they were. Sweet Home Bama said Ward has the B-Hop mauling style. So what is your point?

Hopkins lost to Dawson, that is why I said that style can't even beat Dawson's style.

Please, you are going to count Ward's win over Dawson as an ATG win? Do you know how drained Dawson was? He threw 180 punches in 10 rounds.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You have class standards though. Unreachable ones.


It's not that he doesn't KO or singularly because he clinches a lot. It's that after he lands a clean punch, he jumps right into the clinch. That stops a lot of the action and makes his fights poor to watch, even as he's fighting a great fight otherwise.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


>


:lol: Who do you think I am? A Brit? I'm from Connecticut, and I knw that Andre put on a masterclass against Froch. I actually give the guy credit. I just don't like his personality. I think he's kind of fake and puts on a fron. He's more hood than you think. He just doesn't let it show in public.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch should be favourite for the rematch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> And yet you're a fan of Froch? :huh
> Ward has always backed up anything he's said, Froch has a long history of talking about what he could do.


And what has Loma proved at the pro-level? Yet you put him ahead of everybody.

This is not even about Froch. No onw has ever seen me elevating Froch to a level as high as Ward.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ward can shoot that lead right like May. Only he gets hit sometimes afterwards


Floyd's ability to lead with the right is what sets them apart, IMO. As great as Andre is, you just know that 90% percent of the time he is leading with the left, be it a jab or a hook. With Floyd, you just don't know what's coming, and from where.

Ward's attack is a bit more basic.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> :lol: Who do you think I am? A Brit? I'm from Connecticut, and I knw that Andre put on a masterclass against Froch. I actually give the guy credit. I just don't like his personality. I think he's kind of fake and puts on a fron. He's more hood than you think. He just doesn't let it show in public.


:lol:Andre Ward is about as "hood" as Berto, meaning, not hood at all. Guerrero is the king of fake personalities


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> And what has Loma proved at the pro-level? Yet you put him ahead of everybody.
> 
> This is not even about Froch. No onw has ever seen me elevating Froch to a level as high as Ward.


What are you bringing Loma up for? :lol:
You say that Ward talks himself up too much, and I'm pointing out that Froch is a master of that (and yet you're a fan of Froch). Don't attack me and change the argument, address the point if you can :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> :lol:Andre Ward is about as "hood" as Berto, meaning, not hood at all.


:think
@~Cellzki~


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I sort of get the same thing from Ward that Sister Sledge does, but I like that about Ward.
He is one of those getting excellence awards and talking about jesus and smashing all the hoes and has a side hustle.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What are you bringing Loma up for? :lol:
> You say that Ward talks himself up too much, and I'm pointing out that Froch is a master of that (and yet you're a fan of Froch). Don't attack me and change the argument, address the point if you can :deal


There reallly isn't any arguement. You guys don't like the fact that I don't like Ward. You try to say that I don't like Ward because I am a Froch fan, and I never, ever Brought Calr Froch up. I told you why I am not a fan, but my reason is not good enough for you. I'm not argueing, you are.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I sort of get the same thing from Ward that Sister Sledge does, but I like that about Ward.
> He is one of those getting excellence awards and talking about jesus and smashing all the hoes and has a side hustle.


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> There reallly isn't any arguement. You guys don't like the fact that I don't like Ward. You try to say that I don't like Ward because I am a Froch fan, and I never, ever Brought Calr Froch up. I told you why I am not a fan, but my reason is not good enough for you. I'm not argueing, you are.


I don't know who you are, I just guessed that you're a Froch fan. Your reason for not liking Ward should mean that you don't like Froch either. I'm asking for an explanation and you can't seem to give one. All good, carry on.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> :lol:Andre Ward is about as "hood" as Berto, meaning, not hood at all. Guerrero is the king of fake personalities


He's fake. He's about making money, so he's gonna say the right things, Being hood doesn't mean acting like a thug. If you are from the streets, you have it in yiou, I have it in me, so I can see it in him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward delivers when he is inside the ring, so whoever his "real" persona is, I really don´t care....dude gives us what we like and is rated because of that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know who you are, I just guessed that you're a Froch fan. Your reason for not liking Ward should mean that you don't like Froch either. I'm asking for an explanation and you can't seem to give one. All good, carry on.


I've heard Froch commentating on Boxnation before, and he didn't make the conversation about himself like Ward always does. No one does it like Ward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> Ward delivers when he is inside the ring, so whoever his "real" persona is, I really don´t care....dude gives us what we like and is rated because of that.


:deal He's a great fighter.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's fake. He's about making money, so he's gonna say the right things, Being hood doesn't mean acting like a thug. If you are from the streets, you have it in yiou, I have it in me, so I can see it in him.


He´s fake in what ? The Jesus talk ? Ward seems like the type of guy that wants to look like a professor or something, I know people like that......that´s why he is a commentator, I´m sure he loves the commentating stuff because of that side of his, the "professor" side.....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> He´s fake in what ? The Jesus talk ? Ward seems like the type of guy that wants to look like a professor or something, I know people like that......that´s why he is a commentator, I´m sure he loves the commentating stuff because of that side of his, the "professor" side.....


:lol: Wahtever, man.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> :lol: Wahtever, man.


His personality is similar to Hopkins.....both love to look like experts (and they are, at least Hopkins is)...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> His personality is similar to Hopkins.....both love to look like experts (and they are, at least Hopkins is)...


Hopkins personality is real. He does not fake the funk. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Hopkins personality is real. He does not fake the funk. Let's just agree to disagree.


Oaky. You didn´t say in what exactly you think he´s fake though......Let me say my thing though, I mean, I get that you think he is arrogant but at the same time that he fakes his 
humbleness ? I don´t see it that way.....what I see is a guy that knows how good he is, and when in front of the camera is polite, nothing more, he has no reason to not being polite, I mean, his skills speak for him, he can´t be bothered to say shit in front of the camera.....
He is not a guy that would be confrotable being that way, apparently.....I think he feels like "why I would say some stupid shit for the world to see when I fight so well ?"


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Floyd's ability to lead with the right is what sets them apart, IMO. As great as Andre is, you just know that 90% percent of the time he is leading with the left, be it a jab or a hook. With Floyd, you just don't know what's coming, and from where.
> 
> Ward's attack is a bit more basic.


I think Floyd is more likely to lead with the right than the left. And lately he's been throwing almost entirely straight punches, be it jabs or rights. I do think Ward is somewhat limited (mainly relies on his left hand), but I expect him to begin incorporating his right in more often. Rodriguez is a tall, awkward fighter. I'm not surprised SOG didn't get a chance to use the right more oftne.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's fake. He's about making money, so he's gonna say the right things, Being hood doesn't mean acting like a thug. If you are from the streets, you have it in yiou, I have it in me, so I can see it in him.


He's about making money? Okay. Maybe you can tell us why the fuck you go into work everyday? Of course he's about making fucking money. What the fuck is wrong with people today?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> He's about making money? Okay. Maybe you can tell us why the fuck you go into work everyday? Of course he's about making fucking money. What the fuck is wrong with people today?


Why you mad, bro? I told it like it is, right? Say what you have to say to make people happy, and rake in the dough.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why you mad, bro? I told it like it is, right? Say what you have to say to make people happy, and rake in the dough.


Ward's a pretty honest guy imo. I definitely don't see him as fake and I think he's more real than most fighters. He preaches (and practices) a lifestyle of discipline and commitment to his beliefs (religion, etc.). He's a terrific role model because he doesn't degrade himself or others to sell fights. And he acknowledges that he's in a business (and, in case you didn't realize it, all professional sports are businesses which sell entertainment) and performs as an entertainer/boxer to earn an income.

Seriously, I know I'm a big Ward guy and all, but I don't get how someone can dislike his attitude/mentality. He's up front about stuff, doesn't bullshit, respects other fighters (acknowledges Floyd's #1 , suggesting he has appreciation for the sport and not just riding his own dick), and doesn't resort to extremes like taking pics of himself shitting, eating out infested stripper pussy, making sex tapes with prostitutes, or disrespecting his opponents after the show (fight) is over. Tonight, Ward admitted he didn't like Rodriguez or how he fight, but he was mostly respectful in the way he communicated that. Broner is trash


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Ward's a pretty honest guy imo. I definitely don't see him as fake and I think he's more real than most fighters. He preaches (and practices) a lifestyle of discipline and commitment to his beliefs (religion, etc.). He's a terrific role model because he doesn't degrade himself or others to sell fights. And he acknowledges that he's in a business (and, in case you didn't realize it, all professional sports are businesses which sell entertainment) and performs as an entertainer/boxer to earn an income.
> 
> Seriously, I know I'm a big Ward guy and all, but I don't get how someone can dislike his attitude/mentality. He's up front about stuff, doesn't bullshit, respects other fighters (acknowledges Floyd's #1 , suggesting he has appreciation for the sport and not just riding his own dick), and doesn't resort to extremes like taking pics of himself shitting, eating out infested stripper pussy, making sex tapes with prostitutes, or disrespecting his opponents after the show (fight) is over. Tonight, Ward admitted he didn't like Rodriguez or how he fight, but he was mostly respectful in the way he communicated that. Broner is trash


I respect your reasonings. You have made sme good points. I know a lot of what I don't like is HBO, and their way of doing things. They have built Ward up and given him lots of airtime, which, he would be a fool not to exploit it. I do think he talks a lot about himself on during the commentary when he doesn't have to because we already know how dood he is.

I think he needs to start seeking challenges instead of waiting guys to come to him, especially the smaller guys. He doeasn't need t fight 160lbers. There is no 160lber who can compete with him. His only challengers are at 175. Also, there is no reason to have someone sweat down to 168. He shuld just move up. His legacy at 168 is written. Now is the for him to prove his ATG status. Stevensn moved up in weight and won a title. Why can't Ward do the same thing?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have a problem with eating pussy and getting money there is something wrong with YOU, not Broner or Ward.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I could do without the eating pussy part. but I see your point...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> best jab in boxing hands down.


Yes it is very good and quick but what do you think about Mikeys jab? Golovkin?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If you have a problem with eating pussy and getting money there is something wrong with YOU, not Broner or Ward.


Ward is about 'getting money' but the way you fucking put it is insulting to Ward because you actually blend him in with Broner. Andre Ward is about as honest as you can get.. he actually lives the way he preaches. Great family man, dedicated Christian, hard worker, and all around nice guy. I can't say for sure but if I have to bet money on Ward never having done drugs or being gang afflicted I will bet heavily. Ward is the prime example of a true champion. He displays class and sincerity. He displays discipline, skill set, and represent his race in the best possible way.

Adrien Broner is a fucking ghetto hood rat who eats out diseased strippers who happened to have thousands of guys piss in their vaginas. So Broner eats out other guys semen and urine...

Please don't bunch them into the same group. Just because Ward occasionally eats 'soul food' and every once in a while pets Floyd on the head.. don't mean he's 'living the life' of a *DAIN* like Broner.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So who's next for Ward? I guess they'll dig up someone. I guess Oostehuizen would be next if HBO can find a way to make him look impressive. The fact Gonzales made him look like absolute shit in a draw will make it a hard sell, but the WBA might make this move by making it a mandatory.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Ward's a pretty honest guy imo. I definitely don't see him as fake and I think he's more real than most fighters. He preaches (and practices) a lifestyle of discipline and commitment to his beliefs (religion, etc.). He's a terrific role model because he doesn't degrade himself or others to sell fights. And he acknowledges that he's in a business (and, in case you didn't realize it, all professional sports are businesses which sell entertainment) and performs as an entertainer/boxer to earn an income.
> 
> Seriously, I know I'm a big Ward guy and all, but I don't get how someone can dislike his attitude/mentality. He's up front about stuff, doesn't bullshit, respects other fighters (acknowledges Floyd's #1 , suggesting he has appreciation for the sport and not just riding his own dick), and doesn't resort to extremes like taking pics of himself shitting, eating out infested stripper pussy, making sex tapes with prostitutes, or disrespecting his opponents after the show (fight) is over. Tonight, Ward admitted he didn't like Rodriguez or how he fight, but he was mostly respectful in the way he communicated that. Broner is trash


well said. I love Ward. Just got back from the arena. Seen him live twice now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Come on man, I understand you're a big Froch fan but give credit where it's due. Ward is putting on a masterclass against a cruiserweight.


I'm also very much a fan of Ward,but maybe my expectations of him are too high.I was shot down for suggesting he move up for better fights at 175.He certainly got better after the sixth,when I turned in,but I just thought he was going to put on a real show last night.
I still stand by my claim that he should move up where I believe he will be able to handle the big names if the extra 7lbs don't slow him down.He was very fast with the jab and lead hooks at times.
But I thought he would do a real job on this guy.I doubt HBO think that was the case.
175 is where Andre gets the names but he discussed fighting Froch again on Thursday as it's probably the best way for him to get on PPV.
I can quote it for anyone later but there's a full interview with him in Boxing News.
Personally,I think there are better challenges for him at 175.Froch is unlikely to make much of a difference from last time.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> well said. I love Ward. Just got back from the arena. Seen him live twice now.


Did you enjoy the show Jeff? Well worth going?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ward is about 'getting money' but the way you fucking put it is insulting to Ward because you actually blend him in with Broner. Andre Ward is about as honest as you can get.. he actually lives the way he preaches. Great family man, dedicated Christian, hard worker, and all around nice guy. I can't say for sure but if I have to bet money on Ward never having done drugs or being gang afflicted I will bet heavily. Ward is the prime example of a true champion. He displays class and sincerity. He displays discipline, skill set, and represent his race in the best possible way.
> 
> Adrien Broner is a fucking ghetto hood rat who eats out diseased strippers who happened to have thousands of guys piss in their vaginas. So Broner eats out other guys semen and urine...
> 
> Please don't bunch them into the same group. Just because Ward occasionally eats 'soul food' and every once in a while pets Floyd on the head.. don't mean he's 'living the life' of a *DAIN* like Broner.


Ward himself correctly said not making the weight is "disrespecting the sport" and Broner has done that.
I think he'd be hugely offended given he's such a classy guy to be lumped in with Broner.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why fighting dirty is "ugly" to some of you maybe it's because I'm also a MMA fan but come on the first 4 rounds until the ref deducted the point were exciting as fuck and Ward showed great technique he outwrestled and out dirtyboxed a small CW that was a masterclass performance Ward is a genius and I don't understand how anyone finds him ugly to watch that was one of the most beautiful fights I've seen this year and Ward has actually mad killer instinct. Right when Rodriguez started to maul in the first he didn't move one step back he went right back at him he isn't a boring fighter at all if he's in with the right fighters the Kessler fight was ugly because Kessler got absolutely outboxed and didn't risk anything but as soon as Ward fights opponents who are really aggressive he doesn't move a lot like many good boxers do (Rigo, Mayweather, Hopkins) but gets right back at you I'm at a point where I actually doubt that anyone up to LHW could outbrawl him. A fight with GGG would be fireworkl it would be insane possibly a FOTY


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't understand why fighting dirty is "ugly" to some of you maybe it's because I'm also a MMA fan but come on the first 4 rounds until the ref deducted the point were exciting as fuck and Ward showed great technique he outwrestled and out dirtyboxed a small CW that was a masterclass performance.....


No.

Just no.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't understand why fighting dirty is "ugly" to some of you maybe it's because I'm also a MMA fan but come on the first 4 rounds until the ref deducted the point were exciting as fuck and Ward showed great technique he outwrestled and out dirtyboxed a small CW that was a masterclass performance Ward is a genius and I don't understand how anyone finds him ugly to watch that was one of the most beautiful fights I've seen this year and Ward has actually mad killer instinct. Right when Rodriguez started to maul in the first he didn't move one step back he went right back at him he isn't a boring fighter at all if he's in with the right fighters the Kessler fight was ugly because Kessler got absolutely outboxed and didn't risk anything but as soon as Ward fights opponents who are really aggressive he doesn't move a lot like many good boxers do (Rigo, Mayweather, Hopkins) but gets right back at you I'm at a point where I actually doubt that anyone up to LHW could outbrawl him. A fight with GGG would be fireworkl it would be insane possibly a FOTY


I agree completely, I love watching Ward mug and outbox an opponent. And Ward was nowhere near as dirty as Rodriguez anyway. Ward didn't complain about the rough stuff and proceeded to break down and beat the shit out of the cruiserweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So...who's next for Ward? GGG isn't going to happen for another 3 years by the way so please let's not mention that. 

I'd like to see him fight an Adonis-Kovalev winner. When he gets past the Adonis-Kovalev winner, I'd actually start calling Ward an ATG.

Yes but great win for the Olympic Gold medalist.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't understand why fighting dirty is "ugly" to some of you maybe it's because I'm also a MMA fan but come on the first 4 rounds until the ref deducted the point were exciting as fuck and Ward showed great technique he outwrestled and out dirtyboxed a small CW that was a masterclass performance Ward is a genius and I don't understand how anyone finds him ugly to watch that was one of the most beautiful fights I've seen this year and Ward has actually mad killer instinct. Right when Rodriguez started to maul in the first he didn't move one step back he went right back at him he isn't a boring fighter at all if he's in with the right fighters the Kessler fight was ugly because Kessler got absolutely outboxed and didn't risk anything but as soon as Ward fights opponents who are really aggressive he doesn't move a lot like many good boxers do (Rigo, Mayweather, Hopkins) but gets right back at you I'm at a point where I actually doubt that anyone up to LHW could outbrawl him. A fight with GGG would be fireworkl it would be insane possibly a FOTY


This was a tremendous performance from Ward against a fighter who entered the ring as a small cruiserweight and was clearly more concerned with roughing Ward up in the hope of opening up a cut or landing a lottery punch. I was a fan of Ward before this fight but its hard to root against Ward when he puts in such a definitive, clinical effort. Rodriguez has heart but in all honesty the guy should be ashamed of himself, he didnt try and make weight, his conduct in the ring was bad enough but storming off to the dressing room like a petulant child after the fight as if some kind of injustice had been done was embarrassing. If he moves up i cannot see the guy going far, i would choose quite a few light heavies over him, that is of course is if he is afforded other opportunities, other promoters might look at this and bypass him and Dibella in favour of more disciplined fighters to throw in with their guys.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ward is a top boxer, Stevenson should be next.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I want to like Ward so bad. I turned it off half way through, his style is just terrible to watch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> So who's next for Ward? I guess they'll dig up someone. I guess Oostehuizen would be next if HBO can find a way to make him look impressive. The fact Gonzales made him look like absolute shit in a draw will make it a hard sell, but the WBA might make this move by making it a mandatory.


Oostehuizen is moving up to 175, can't make weight anymore.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the bit I saw, he looked good. told people Rodriguez could be sloppy and he kind of was. Ward does hold a lot though...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What's that clown saying?


they were talking about their main producer retiring after 20+ years and he was choking up while talking about him


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It was a good fight for Andre, but Rodriguez is a bum. He's a fucking bum. I do like the ring generalship of Ward, though. He's very Slick and black. He's the second best slick, black fighter out there. I just don't like his personality.


He is clearly a white Irish-American.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> He is clearly a white Irish-American.


you must hate the black part of you :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

There are not many fighters who can trouble Ward. He is that good. I think Stevenson can give him a fight because of his speed and power, but Ward's Ring generalship is at a level aboue just about every fighter not named Mayweather or Hopkins. He needs to fight Stevenson.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward put on a clinic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> There are not many fighters who can trouble Ward. He is that good. I think Stevenson can give him a fight because of his speed and power, but Ward's Ring generalship is at a level aboue just about every fighter not named Mayweather or Hopkins. He needs to fight Stevenson.


I think Adonis would be easier than Erod because he is less wild and easier to read. I think Ward would knock out Adonis, but we won't see that unless ward goes up or Adonis comes back down and I doubt either happens.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Adonis would be easier than Erod because he is less wild and easier to read. I think Ward would knock out Adonis, but we won't see that unless ward goes up or Adonis comes back down and I doubt either happens.


Adonis seems to have gotten better since he KO'd Chad. He is riding his confidence till the wheels fall off. He's a dangerous guy for Andre. Froch is too easy to hit, and not quick enough to bother Ward. Adonis is the only threat.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did you enjoy the show Jeff? Well worth going?


Pretty good show. I was very happy to see Brandon Gonzalez on the undercard. He's a favorite of mine. Pretty bizarre to see Sergio Mora get a stoppage and I took a buddy who had never seen boxing at that level before.

Sugar Ray Leonard was in the audience. I didn't get close to him, but it gave me goosebumps just to see him stand and wave to the crowd. Did get to meet and chat with Demetrius Andrade for a while. Genuinely nice, soft spoken guy. Very nice girlfriend as well.


----------

